

Bing is now powering Yahoo in US & Canada - tamersalama
http://www.bing.com/community/blogs/search/archive/2010/08/24/exciting-news-from-bing-and-yahoo.aspx

======
d2viant
Here is a short history of who has powered Yahoo's searches:

???? - 2001: Inktomi

2001 - 2004: Google

2004 - 2010: Yahoo

2010 - ????: Bing

It will be interesting to see who will power Yahoo after Bing.

~~~
rradu
I think the deal's for 10 years so it'll be a long time before we find out.

~~~
jcapote
They really think Yahoo will last 10 years?

~~~
wwortiz
Yahoo is actually pretty popular with regular users in regards to news, mail,
and other such things.

~~~
smackfu
Yeah, they are dominating in webmail. Tech savvy users tend to think everyone
switched to GMail but that's just not true.

------
mark_l_watson
One thing about Bing: they offer developers free APIs for search and spelling
correction. ([http://markwatson.com/blog/2009/06/ruby-client-for-search-
an...](http://markwatson.com/blog/2009/06/ruby-client-for-search-and-
spelling.html)). I got a Google search API key in 2000, but they discontinued
giving out keys.

~~~
enjo
But my god is it difficult to get an adcenter api key from Microsoft. But
that's a completely different rant (why do all the major search engines make
it so damn hard to spend money with them?).

------
nathanwdavis
Anyone know about what the technology stack is behind Bing? It would be
interesting to know if MS uses their own .NET framework or if it is built on
something else.

~~~
gaius
I expect under the hood Bing is Azure.

~~~
sriramk
Not much (the real-time Twitter results is one such piece). You have to
remember that Bing predates Azure by many years. There is a lot of code/idea
sharing though.

------
Tichy
It seems they still support their own "search grammar", though? For example
link: - I don't think it works in Bing, and Yahoo was a lot more reliable than
Google for this. Any alternatives?

~~~
will_critchlow
One that I use is <http://www.opensiteexplorer.org> from
<http://www.seomoz.org> (disclosure: you need a paid account to get the most
out of it and we are business partners of SEOmoz).

------
charleso
RankChecker is still showing me different site positions in the Yahoo and Bing
search results.

Shouldn't keyword rankings be identical if Bing is powering both?

~~~
d2viant
Probably not. In fact, even Google returns different results for itself
sometimes, depending on the servers your search request gets routed through.

~~~
rradu
Google also tailors its results for each user that's logged in based on their
history. Idk if Bing does this.

------
mkr-hn
What search engines are left now? I know there's Google, Bing, Cuil, and
DuckDuckGo, but I'm drawing a blank past that.

~~~
kno
Not to take anything away from the guys, but it is not fair to lineup
DuckDuckGo aside Google, Bing and Cuil. It’s simply misleading, yes DuckDuckGo
is an interface to search engines.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Actually, it is a hybrid. I have my own index and do my own crawling as well.

------
lazyjeff
r.i.p. yahoo search (2004-2010)

